# SL4 OSBB comes Shimano equipped.



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a 2012 Specialized SL4 OSBB frame/fork.

I intended to fit this frame with a Shimano Ultegra 6700 crankset and english thread outboard cup bottom bracket (off a SL3 frame).

I was informed by Specialized and my dealer i would need to buy the press fit cups to use my crank and bottom bracket.

On opening my frame/fork and small parts kit I realize the bike comes with the integrated headset components as well as OSBB bearings and spacer cups. Come to find out the cups/bearings are a direct fit to use the Shimano 6700 crankset.

Figured i would pass this along as finding this out saved me $50 for the press fit thread cups that i do not need.


----------

